# Maxi paw impact sprinkler wont switch over



## delabeaux (Jun 30, 2020)

Year of the broken sprinkler system apparently. My house, and my sprinkler system, are about 20 years old. We moved in about 2 1/2 years ago. I just this season turned on the sprinkler system because it was so wet in the last two years. I've already fixed two runs of sprinkler line previously. I am replacing 2045 A's with ag-5.

I have an old his Sprinkler that I'm working on. I kept the old housing. The difference between this and the AG five is it seems to have a half inch nipple on the side. I removed the housing and cleaned it and added plumbers tape to the nipple and replaced it. I put a new body in the housing. After turning on the sprinklers the sprinkler will work for the long water shoot, and it will switch over to ratcheting, but after ratchet incomplete it will not re-switchover.

I thought this was a pressure issue so I changed the nozzle twice it's still did not ratchet over. I thought it might be the new internal body so I replaced it with a second units internal body. The same issue persists in that the sprinkler will work for shooting the long distance, and it will switch over to the Rationing portion, and then once it finishes it will just hang again even on the new body.... it rotates to where the trip switch touches the adjustment, and it hangs. I'm sure what I should do. It seems like the only option I may have is just to let it go full circle.

Suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Have you figured out your system design requirments?

on mine, lots of psi but low volume, cap others on the same zone to see if it's a water flow issue.

While I love these Impacts they are volume hogs, in the process of swapping mine out but really requires an entire system overhual and a shit load of digging.


----------



## Bluegrass64 (Aug 16, 2017)

It's a volume issue, try adding modules and re-wiring your zones for less heads on a given zone it worked for me


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I had this happen to me on a zone with only 3 impacts so I know it's not a volume issue.

I think that something is wrong with the design or the device that changes direction is cheaply made.

One of mine rolled the pin over the stops every cycle and the sprinkler would constantly do a 360*

I tried messing around with the clips and bending them up so it would have more to hook on.

I love impacts but they are a PIA in terms of maintenance. They also get clogged with dirt every year.... if I redo my system they're goners...


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

I have been fighting Maxipaws for years. When they stop switching I replace them and they work fine again. RB use to sell just the head piece so the cost for doing this was minimal. But that part has been discontinued and the only part available is the entire head - can plus the head. Of course the can get trashed. Not really a green model, just saying.


----------

